# New prop score



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

I just bought this today and only gave $50.00
Only been used once by a little old lady from Pasadena ....


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

That is really freaking cool! Was it originally built as a prop, or is it a modified coffin, or what? I'm not sure I've seen anything like it.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

It's hard to tell it has some hard wood , the guy told me it was a foreign made casket that the family didn't want to use when it got here. I got a lot of ideas for the viewing window.
It's 6' 4" tall outside by 14" deep. It has the silk inside with the pillow and it smells like an old lady.....ech


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Congratulations! That is an awesome score! I'm happy for you....jealous...pea green with envy....but happy all the same.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

That's really strange! I wonder why they'd want a window on it?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

aquariumreef said:


> That's really strange! I wonder why they'd want a window on it?


:jol: Seriously? Wouldn't you want to see the dirt coming down on you?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a nice score for $50, congrats.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome find and luck. The window is so that you can look out and see if it's raining, so when you are ready to dig out and haunt the graveyard you will know what to expect.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe you got that for $50. You made out really well. Was it on craigslist, or what?


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Yea it was on Craigslist , I was the only one who contacted him.
I all ready have ideas of what to do with it. I see air cylinders , fog and lights , sound and an LCD screen....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe the window is so the dead person can be seen at the viewing without having to worry about someone spilling coffee on her.


----------



## Stringy Jack (Apr 15, 2012)

My wife is from the Philippines and that's how they bury their dead. The window is so friends and family can view the dead.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Seriously? Wouldn't you want to see the dirt coming down on you?


LOL Seriously - if I could see the dirt coming down on me I would be just a little upset about being in a coffin to begin with.....



RoxyBlue said:


> Maybe the window is so the dead person can be seen at the viewing without having to worry about someone spilling coffee on her.


Or red wine - really tough to get those stains out....

Seriously though - nice pick up. Well done.


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

An LCD screen would be awesome with this. Do you plan on making a video of someone stuck inside banging on the window? What I think would work well with this, provided you have the space, is a crematorium set where the coffin is on rollers on its way to be incinerated and you have a video of someone inside screaming while they are on their way to a fiery and overall unpleasant end.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

^oh, i love that idea! or someone screaming "I'm not dead, let me out!" hydraulics are an awesome idea too!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

That is sooo cool!


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

If I stand it up , and add 1 short air cylinder on the bottom corner it will rock and rattle the door , which rattles the glass. 
We are doing a graveyard full of zombies so I want to film a video of a zombie inside trying to get out beating on the inside moaning and growling. There will be fog and green glowing fog inside . 
The graveyard will have drums of green glowing chemicals leaking out that cause them to come to life.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Cool score. Like your idea...*I* would do a pepper's ghost effect personally I think (the rotting corpse suddenly is flesh again and back), but that's just me. 

Jealous.


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice! Kind of a Return of the Living Dead feel to it. I like!


----------

